# Anyone have the SKU# for the Tyco X-2 $3 chassis?



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone have the SKU# for the Tyco $3 chassis available on the Mattel website. I always have a hard time finding them.

Thanks for any help!!!

Gar


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

https://store.mattel.com/ProductParts.aspx?productid=95312&imageName=/95312_p_01_m1_h.jpg&sec=8713&tx=103&cat=139

No SKU listed, I just did a search for "slot car"

You can also look for parts for 95312 - Hot Wheels® Electric Racing Dayton 500 while it is still listed.

Hope this helps...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

perfect, thanks Gary


Gary


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Well like all good things.........there is usually an end.

The chassis have gone up in price over 35%. :-(

Still a good deal though!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

fo dolla

https://store.mattel.com/ItemDetail.aspx?cat=139&item=57319


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

https://store.mattel.com/ProductPar.../95312_p_01_m1_h.jpg&sec=10796&tx=103&cat=139


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

They are still $4


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

But they were $2.98......see original post.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SCJ said:


> But they were $2.98......see original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they got a new batch in the later part of last year (2013)....
price w/ up due to the "New" MFG$$ & Demand....
part #; 953129129
loc1; AA1-49
loc2; CO3-20
description;. Chassis for HW ER Nascar

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

